# What is the history of this song



## Kambro (Jun 27, 2017)

Good evening,

I'm looking for the history of the french breton song "C'est de cinquante pèlerins" sung by Brigitte Lesne in the CD "Un chemin d'étoiles".
I found the Lyrics in Lucien Decombe's _Chansons populaires recueillies dans le département d'Ille-et-Vilaine_ (1884) but I dont know where this song is coming from.

Thank you by forehand,

Kambro


----------

